# Shrimp and Angel fish



## Radik (26 Dec 2010)

I was recently reading a lot searching around net what can be kept with shrimps and people had different results. One had discuss with shrimps and they have been fine others not. General rule no1 is, if it fits to fish mouth it is not safe.

I have Celestial Danios with shrimps and they are fine. I recently put some 1.5cm pygmy cories and they considered them food at first would you believe it? Me not.


----------



## bazz (27 Dec 2010)

hi,
i wouldn't trust angel fish with anything that will fit in their mouth's, i relocated mine back to the lfs after they started on my cardinals.
this one bit off more than it could chew!






cheers,
bazz!


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Dec 2010)

Dont do it !!!

I added some young angels to a tank a while back with about 60 cherry shrimp, and they all but wiped out the cherry's within a couple of days   

Tony


----------



## bogwood (28 Dec 2010)

Angels will eat anything that will fit in their mouths, in the wild one of their natural foods is cardinals. An expensive choice.
I have seen a medium one take a small otto.
Incidentally my CPD instantly eat any shrimplets they spot. And occasionally chase smaller adults.


----------

